# Most Intelligent NT type



## Gentleman

Schadenfreude said:


> Interesting.
> Evidence please.


Well, if it counts for anything I'm an INTJ and I will probably be homeless soon.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

First, I'll differentiate 

- Intelligence, as the faculty to understand (not the faculty to know and learn). High understanding requiring powerful conceptualization, intuitions (metacognition).

- Wisdom, as the sum of what one understands. Both intelligence and wisdom being intricately linked in their mutual development.

Currently, mankind still stands at a low metacognitive level. Such a level allows for many clumsy ways to deal with reality and issues reaching our consciousness.

But as intelligence is increasing, and the easiest issues being solved, we can anticipate that some of those ways to deal with reality will be naturally neglected, because of wisdom/intelligence interconnections.

- We will neglect the preference for cognitions over metacognitions.
- We will neglect the preference for extrovert judgments, sibce metacognition favors tolerance for uncertainty. It's something we can already observe at our level, as MBTI studies show that primary N types have the highest preference for introvert judgments while primary S types have the highest preference for extrovert judgments.

To summarize : there are no smarter NT types.

However, 

- there are wiser MBTI types, the most abstract and objective ones (high NE, FI and TI)
- intelligence is ultimately tied to wiser MBTI types

Therefore, ENTPs might be potentially smarter on average than other NTs. 

To other types : I'm not concluding that because I'm an ENTP, I'm the one concluding it because you aren't ENTPs.


----------



## peanut77

INTP are statistically the most intelligent, however ENTJ seem to be the most successful at proactively using theirs to produce results.


----------



## Nationstates

peanut77 said:


> INTP are statistically the most intelligent, however ENTJ seem to be the most successful at proactively using theirs to produce results.


I could've sworn it was the INTJ that are most intelligent, statistically? I'm going off IQ scores alone, however.


----------



## Theology

Intj 
Entp
Intp
Entj

All of them are very smart though, the difference is small. Intps may be smart but there intelligence is limited by not feeding their Ti with enough Ne. Intuition matter more then thinking for intelligence. I know some dumb Intps, never met a dumb Intj though.


----------



## yumchesspie

I see functions as a guideline of how people are most inclined to be, but now how they have to be. I suppose if INTJs are inclined to use their functions in a strategic way, then they're going to score higher on a standardized test if that is their goal. The strategic mindset can also offer the motivation that is useful for unlocking other functions they may not naturally use. They have a tendency to want to better themselves and their position, so if they notice a function is weak, they might be more prone to strengthen it. Just a theory.


----------



## smokeafish

did not mean to post twice


----------



## smokeafish

View attachment 151802
lol, but seriously it's all subjective, I'd argue that intps are more intelligent than intjs because we see pretty much all of everything we examine but intjs i suppose have the magical ability of getting stuff done


----------



## HAL

Theology said:


> Intj
> Entp
> Intp
> Entj
> 
> All of them are very smart though, the difference is small. Intps may be smart but there intelligence is limited by not feeding their Ti with enough Ne. Intuition matter more then thinking for intelligence. I know some dumb Intps, never met a dumb Intj though.


I agree the thread is pointless and all types (not even just NTs) are strong and intelligent in their own way.

Although, for the sake of clarification, I'd like to suggest that INTPs come across more often as dumb because they're more willing to question their own logic, or put forward potentially wrong ideas just for the sake of having all the possible options laid out. Whereas INTJs will, often stubbornly, only say what they're sure is correct, which can be quite limiting when it comes to thinking outside of the box!


----------



## Theology

HAL said:


> I agree the thread is pointless and all types (not even just NTs) are strong and intelligent in their own way.
> 
> Although, for the sake of clarification, I'd like to suggest that INTPs come across more often as dumb because they're more willing to question their own logic, or put forward potentially wrong ideas just for the sake of having all the possible options laid out. Whereas INTJs will, often stubbornly, only say what they're sure is correct, which can be quite limiting when it comes to thinking outside of the box!


I mean ones who are not great with logic, though they try and use it as there dom function.


----------



## Bugs

In general I think all are equal. I think each type shows it in a different way. We ENTPs for example behave like clowns but people seem to still get a long with us the best . We translate it into witty jokes , ambitious idea creating, and crazy risk taking. INTPs can figure out the universe in their own heads. INTJs will actually complete something and have awesome one liners . ENTJs... Organized like INTJs but think they are so smart they can think for other people . Managers I guess?


----------



## Theology

Bugs said:


> In general I think all are equal. I think each type shows it in a different way. We ENTPs for example behave like clowns but people seem to still get a long with us the best . We translate it into witty jokes , ambitious idea creating, and crazy risk taking. INTPs can figure out the universe in their own heads. INTJs will actually complete something and have awesome one liners . ENTJs... Organized like INTJs but think they are so smart they can think for other people . Managers I guess?


ENTJs can think for most people, most people dont think


----------



## Bugs

Theology said:


> ENTJs can think for most people, most people dont think


True enough. I just hate it when an ENTJ tries with me. They usually get embarrassed


----------



## Theology

Bugs said:


> True enough. I just hate it when an ENTJ tries with me. They usually get embarrassed


Yes they do lol. They seem to like and respect it when you show them up though. Their Te may be able to poke holes in our ideas, but they are quickly filled.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

xNTJs: I value competence.
xNTPs: what is competence?


----------



## tanstaafl28

I went with INTP. I consider my own type to be more clever than smart. I guess Bugs is right though, we all have our own way of showing "intelligence."


----------



## FakeLefty

I think all the NTs can be quite intelligent, but in different flavors.


----------



## yumchesspie

I must not be an INTJ then after all because I value creativity and open-mindedness highly. I also thought that INTJs were known for trying to come up with "the best" way of doing something. That may be practical, but it's still creative. And to be honest, I've been thoroughly reading _a lot_ of posting, trying to get as much info as possible and not using bias, and I can objectively say that I've seen more INTPs being rigid and critical/haughty than INTJs. I guess that could all change the more I am on this site, but were I to form a rigid conclusion based upon a brief vignette, I would deem the INTJs here more humble and open-minded overall, and would rather be one of them because of that.


----------



## Zayel

I am an INTP, but I think _INTJ _are slightly more 'intelligent'. ...I guess?
I mean, they are not called "Masterminds" for nothing


----------



## SweetPickles

Was hard to pick between INTP and INTJ, went with INTJ. Honestly I consider all 4 NT types very intelligent (yes there will always be exceptions). Very tough question because ENTPs and ENTJs usually use their gifts a bit more wisely. It's an extroverted world :/.

I'm surprised ENTJs are last so far, their brains are always strategizing, planning, thinking of ideas (the ones I know).


----------



## Thomas60

MelanieM said:


> Was hard to pick between INTP and INTJ, went with INTJ. Honestly I consider all 4 NT types very intelligent (yes there will always be exceptions). Very tough question because ENTPs and ENTJs usually use their gifts a bit more wisely. It's an extroverted world :/.
> 
> I'm surprised ENTJs are last so far, their brains are always strategizing, planning, thinking of ideas (the ones I know).


There's only so much society will stand. It's enough to have an oversized ego without also saying we're the smartest ones in the room.  How would we convince people that they are the ones to do the thinking then?


----------



## shameless

I think that INTP's are most intelligent in a sort of perceptive area (unmasking), I believe that INTJs are most intelligent in the area of probably literal IQ, ENTPs are master performers, and ENTJs are master leaders (puppet masters).

(In general)


----------



## IsamuSDF7

What is 'intelligence' anyway? Are we talking proficiency or intellectual creativity? If the question is who is going to finish the math problem faster INTJ, no question. When it comes to telling you why the math problem is based on a flawed understanding of a scientific principal and should be re-made INTPs, hands down.


----------



## Scelerat

Michael Ford said:


> What is 'intelligence' anyway? Are we talking proficiency or intellectual creativity? If the question is who is going to finish the math problem faster INTJ, no question. When it comes to telling you why the math problem is based on a flawed understanding of a scientific principal and should be re-made INTPs, hands down.


You forgot: 

When it comes to telling you how the new understanding of how the flawed math problem leads to the need for new and better textbooks and cornering the market on said textbooks ENTJs hands down.

When it comes to telling you how the new understanding of the flawed math problem can be made into a death ray, ENTPs hands down. 

Not sure why everything ends with a death ray for ENTPs but fair enough.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Michael Ford said:


> What is 'intelligence' anyway? Are we talking proficiency or intellectual creativity? If the question is who is going to finish the math problem faster INTJ, no question. When it comes to telling you why the math problem is based on a flawed understanding of a scientific principal and should be re-made INTPs, hands down.


When it comes to question the scientific principle and classical logic ENTPs, hi nice to meet you.


----------



## Elistra

Bah, most people are just going to vote for their own type. :tongue:


----------



## XZ9

If you can research any book in the library, I'd say you're intelligent.


----------



## Lady x

Are we not the minority among the NT's...


----------



## DkrANGEL

Since I clearly have way too much time on my hands, I decided to gather some data.

At the time of reading:
-INTP has 48 votes
-INTJ has 39 votes
-ENTP has 11 votes
-ENTJ has 5 votes

Data for voters of each type:
-*25* of the voters for *INTP *were INTPs, or *52%*.
-*16* of the voters for *INTJ* were INTJs, or *49%*.
-*8 *of the voters for *ENTP* were ENTPs, or *73%*.
-*3* of the voters for *ENTJ* were ENTJs, or *60%*.

*INTJs* had the *lowest percentage of voters of the same type.*
*ENTPs* had the *largest percentage of voters of the same type.*

Of* 38 INTPs* who voted, *66% (25) *voted for their own type.
--*32% (12)* of the INTPs voted for *INTJ*.
--*2% (1)* of the INTPs voted for *ENTP*.
--*0%* of the INTPs voted for *ENTJ*.

Of *23 INTJs* who voted, *70% (16) *voted for their own type.
--*22%* *(5)* of the INTJs voted for *INTP*.
--*4% (1)* of the INTJs voted for *ENTP*.
--*4% (1)* of the INTJs voted for *ENTJ*.

Of *15 ENTPs *who voted, *53% (8)* voted for their own type.
--*3**3% (5) *of the ENTPs voted for *INTP*.
--*13% (2)* of the ENTPs voted for *INTJ*.
--*0% *of the ENTPs voted for *ENTJ*.

Of *5 ENTJs* who voted, *60%* *(3)* voted for their own type.
--*40**% (2)* of the ENTJs voted for *INTJ*.
--*0%* of the ENTJs voted for *INTP*.
--*0%* of the ENTJs voted for *ENTP*.

*ENTPs* had the *lowest percentage of voters vote for their own type*.
*INTJs* had the *largest percentage of their voters vote for their own type*.

Of course, I can't say how many voters changed their type between the time they voted and now, and there were *13 unknown types *who voted as well.
And obviously the sample size is significantly larger for the introverts, specifically INTPs.


----------



## malphigus

I don't understand why you people pick INTP/INTJ... sure, they're smart, but they're too lazy to make big bucks out of their brains... so I chose ENTJ :kitteh:

Us ENTPs are pretty smart too, but I'd imagine not the kind of smart you guys are looking for.


----------



## yumchesspie

Michael Ford said:


> What is 'intelligence' anyway? Are we talking proficiency or intellectual creativity? If the question is who is going to finish the math problem faster INTJ, no question. When it comes to telling you why the math problem is based on a flawed understanding of a scientific principal and should be re-made INTPs, hands down.


I disagree that the INTJ is automatically better at math. I suck at math. I also disagree that the way math is taught reflects intelligence in those who are good at it. Not saying they aren't intelligent, but way too much memorization is involved in most subjects. It's not simply about finding the answer--it's about finding it in a specific way and then writing it in another specific, dictated way. I dare say that a good bit of the American public school system doesn't cater to intuitives at all. I've always been better at English though, because you can sort of figure things out as you go, and it's about uncovering meaning more so than memorizing formulas.


----------



## IsamuSDF7

yumchesspie said:


> I disagree that the INTJ is automatically better at math. I suck at math. I also disagree that the way math is taught reflects intelligence in those who are good at it. Not saying they aren't intelligent, but way too much memorization is involved in most subjects. It's not simply about finding the answer--it's about finding it in a specific way and then writing it in another specific, dictated way. I dare say that a good bit of the American public school system doesn't cater to intuitives at all. I've always been better at English though, because you can sort of figure things out as you go, and it's about uncovering meaning more so than memorizing formulas.


Thank you for the reply--I should have made one thing clear: I was just using math as an example of the thought process. My interactions with INTJs has confirmed what I understand is their 'inside the box' supreme level of proficiency with whatever subject matter. With regard to whatever subject matter, I think the INTPs greatest strength is their ability to tell you why that box is bullshit.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

It'd be interesting to compile statistics for this thread's poll on what types received the most votes from people of other types. Or what types might be more likely to vote for, if not their own (More INTJ votes in ENTP than INTP for example*).

*Hypothetical


----------



## Lady x

DkrANGEL said:


> Since I clearly have way too much time on my hands, I decided to gather some data.
> 
> At the time of reading:
> -INTP has 48 votes
> -INTJ has 39 votes
> -ENTP has 11 votes
> -ENTJ has 5 votes
> 
> Data for voters of each type:
> -*25* of the voters for *INTP *were INTPs, or *52%*.
> -*16* of the voters for *INTJ* were INTJs, or *49%*.
> -*8 *of the voters for *ENTP* were ENTPs, or *73%*.
> -*3* of the voters for *ENTJ* were ENTJs, or *60%*.
> 
> *INTJs* had the *lowest percentage of voters of the same type.*
> *ENTPs* had the *largest percentage of voters of the same type.*
> 
> Of* 38 INTPs* who voted, *66% (25) *voted for their own type.
> --*32% (12)* of the INTPs voted for *INTJ*.
> --*2% (1)* of the INTPs voted for *ENTP*.
> --*0%* of the INTPs voted for *ENTJ*.
> 
> Of *23 INTJs* who voted, *70% (16) *voted for their own type.
> --*22%* *(5)* of the INTJs voted for *INTP*.
> --*4% (1)* of the INTJs voted for *ENTP*.
> --*4% (1)* of the INTJs voted for *ENTJ*.
> 
> Of *15 ENTPs *who voted, *53% (8)* voted for their own type.
> --*3**3% (5) *of the ENTPs voted for *INTP*.
> --*13% (2)* of the ENTPs voted for *INTJ*.
> --*0% *of the ENTPs voted for *ENTJ*.
> 
> Of *5 ENTJs* who voted, *60%* *(3)* voted for their own type.
> --*40**% (2)* of the ENTJs voted for *INTJ*.
> --*0%* of the ENTJs voted for *INTP*.
> --*0%* of the ENTJs voted for *ENTP*.
> 
> *ENTPs* had the *lowest percentage of voters vote for their own type*.
> *INTJs* had the *largest percentage of their voters vote for their own type*.
> 
> Of course, I can't say how many voters changed their type between the time they voted and now, and there were *13 unknown types *who voted as well.
> And obviously the sample size is significantly larger for the introverts, specifically INTPs.


Thanks for that compilation.
Also I think its worth noting that E's in general voted for their own Introverted version when they didn't go for their type and altogether there were 53 NTP's and 28 NTJ's..

(I don't know how many of INTJ's Ni had told them that it would be like that, before they voted on this poll)


----------



## Grandalf

Theology said:


> Intj
> Entp
> Intp
> Entj
> 
> All of them are very smart though, the difference is small. Intps may be smart but there intelligence is limited by not feeding their Ti with enough Ne. Intuition matter more then thinking for intelligence. I know some dumb Intps, never met a dumb Intj though.


by the power given by all Nt's (and allies) I declare all Nt's equally superior over other types. let us enjoy our lifelong supremacy as one.


----------



## DkrANGEL

Lady x said:


> Thanks for that compilation.
> Also I think its worth noting that E's in general voted for their own Introverted version when they didn't go for their type and altogether there were 53 NTP's and 28 NTJ's..
> 
> (I don't know how many of INTJ's Ni had told them that it would be like that, before they voted on this poll)


Also probably worth noting that the introverts most commonly voted for the opposite introvert when not voting for their own type (i.e. INTP for INTJ, vice versa).
Though, unsurprisingly, INTPs were more likely to vote for INTJs than vice versa.



Optimist Mind said:


> It'd be interesting to compile statistics for this thread's poll on what types received the most votes from people of other types. Or what types might be more likely to vote for, if not their own (More INTJ votes in ENTP than INTP for example*).
> 
> *Hypothetical


I did exactly this:


* *






DkrANGEL said:


> Since I clearly have way too much time on my hands, I decided to gather some data.
> 
> At the time of reading:
> -INTP has 48 votes
> -INTJ has 39 votes
> -ENTP has 11 votes
> -ENTJ has 5 votes
> 
> Data for voters of each type:
> -*25* of the voters for *INTP *were INTPs, or *52%*.
> -*16* of the voters for *INTJ* were INTJs, or *49%*.
> -*8 *of the voters for *ENTP* were ENTPs, or *73%*.
> -*3* of the voters for *ENTJ* were ENTJs, or *60%*.
> 
> *INTJs* had the *lowest percentage of voters of the same type.*
> *ENTPs* had the *largest percentage of voters of the same type.*
> 
> Of* 38 INTPs* who voted, *66% (25) *voted for their own type.
> --*32% (12)* of the INTPs voted for *INTJ*.
> --*2% (1)* of the INTPs voted for *ENTP*.
> --*0%* of the INTPs voted for *ENTJ*.
> 
> Of *23 INTJs* who voted, *70% (16) *voted for their own type.
> --*22%* *(5)* of the INTJs voted for *INTP*.
> --*4% (1)* of the INTJs voted for *ENTP*.
> --*4% (1)* of the INTJs voted for *ENTJ*.
> 
> Of *15 ENTPs *who voted, *53% (8)* voted for their own type.
> --*3**3% (5) *of the ENTPs voted for *INTP*.
> --*13% (2)* of the ENTPs voted for *INTJ*.
> --*0% *of the ENTPs voted for *ENTJ*.
> 
> Of *5 ENTJs* who voted, *60%* *(3)* voted for their own type.
> --*40**% (2)* of the ENTJs voted for *INTJ*.
> --*0%* of the ENTJs voted for *INTP*.
> --*0%* of the ENTJs voted for *ENTP*.
> 
> *ENTPs* had the *lowest percentage of voters vote for their own type*.
> *INTJs* had the *largest percentage of their voters vote for their own type*.
> 
> Of course, I can't say how many voters changed their type between the time they voted and now, and there were *13 unknown types *who voted as well.
> And obviously the sample size is significantly larger for the introverts, specifically INTPs.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

DkrANGEL said:


> Also probably worth noting that the introverts most commonly voted for the opposite introvert when not voting for their own type (i.e. INTP for INTJ, vice versa).
> Though, unsurprisingly, INTPs were more likely to vote for INTJs than vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> I did exactly this:
> 
> 
> * *


Awesome work man!

It's sad how accurate the stereotypes of INTJs being conceited/vain ring true in this instance. Maybe i could've minimized it a little had I chosen to vote. It's interesting that so far, extroverts were less likely to vote for their own types than introverts were, but as you noted, the sample size is so much smaller. It's probably not even worth noting that extraverts were "less likely to vote" because of the high concentration of INxx-types on this forum. I'm curious how many people saw the thread and decided not to vote - and what their types are, but that's practically impossible to measure. Good work on taking type changes into account too.

Do you know what types the 13 unknown personalities voted for?


----------



## Glory

I think INTPs are like a maelstrom for information, spread out thin, so they could well be the most 'book smart'... although many things seem to get lost in that void over time. INTJs on the other hand are like a lottery; they excel strongly in very specific fields (even if they like to assume authority in EVERYTHING that mildly catches their fancy) and spontaneously generate a convergence for that field.


----------



## kenshi

Too close to call between INTPs and INTJs.


----------



## DkrANGEL

Optimist Mind said:


> Awesome work man!
> 
> It's sad how accurate the stereotypes of INTJs being conceited/vain ring true in this instance. Maybe i could've minimized it a little had I chosen to vote. It's interesting that so far, extroverts were less likely to vote for their own types than introverts were, but as you noted, the sample size is so much smaller. It's probably not even worth noting that extraverts were "less likely to vote" because of the high concentration of INxx-types on this forum. I'm curious how many people saw the thread and decided not to vote - and what their types are, but that's practically impossible to measure. Good work on taking type changes into account too.
> 
> Do you know what types the 13 unknown personalities voted for?


That's true, but INTJs were also the most likely to receive votes from other types, or more specifically other NTs. If everyone else agrees on your intelligence, why not? 
But yeah, I'd be interested in seeing which types were more likely to not vote, which thought this poll was a waste of time in general, etc. But as you said, we unfortunately have no means of getting that information.

When I recorded the data, the ENTPs had 1 unknown, INTJs had 5, INTPs 7.
Not very relevant, but as for the remainder of the votes, INTPs had 2 INFJs, 2 ISTPs, an INFP, and an ESTP.
INTJs had 2 INFPs.


----------



## Kyro

I love how all the INTJs always want themselves to be superior, mostly in intelligence. They'll be amazing in terms of grades and academics, but not so much in general intelligence from what I've seen.


----------



## Kyro

A.r.k:10362674 said:



> From what I observe, INTPs are by far the most intelligent type, but most of them are so unfit to society that they are not likely to share their ideas and just come out as awkward.
> Most gifted children are INTPs I believe.


I agree.

And most gifted children are xNTP or xNxP. Myself included.


----------



## AmandaLee

moltobene said:


> INTJs are the fastest at answering the wrong question. INTPs find the right question.
> 
> If it wasn't a NT only poll I would rate INFJs right behind INTPs, not INTJs


You guys might be more thorough, but we're faster.


----------



## Agelastos

AmandaLee said:


> You guys might be more thorough, but we're faster.


Oh, that is going to generate so many dirty jokes...


----------



## SherlockHouse

The entire concept behind this question is fundamentally flawed and ridiculous. There is no such thing as an "intelligent type." Only intelligent people. There are borderline retarded INTPs and extremely clever ESFJs. All I see in this thread is a bunch of highly anecdotal "evidence" that doesn't hold up to the faintest logical scrutiny. And here I thought you were trying to argue you were the most intelligent type.


----------



## Math geek

Keep the argument going! This is so funny to watch! Starting an intelligence debate here is such a cute idea! Yeah!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ai.tran.75

I vote intp


----------



## Max

If we're going by theoretic or stragetic intelligence, I know it's not me. If we're going by common sense and making good use of resources, I dunno. If it's verbal intelligence, that could stretch to a few types. Or street smartness.

Intelligence is fluid, it presents itself in many different forms. I believe everyone can be intelligent in their own way. Put it like this, just because someone's theroretically and intuitively intelligent, it doesn't mean they're gonna be a wordsmith, street smart or a good improvise.


----------



## AmandaLee

Agelastos said:


> Oh, that is going to generate so many dirty jokes...


My sense of humor is more morbid than rude, but bring 'em!


----------



## Agelastos

AmandaLee said:


> My sense of humor is more morbid than rude, but bring 'em!


Ditto. Which is why I didn't post a joke myself.


----------



## Math geek

My opinion here is that, where NTJs use Ni and Te, and NTPs use Ne and Ti, each has a different dominant. Ni is best at strategic intelligence, Ti is best at deduction and logic. Te is best at thinking and deciding on all of life's decisions. Ne is best at finding connections between things. Extraverted analysts are best at thinking on their feet and using either logic, ENTJs, or new ideas, for ENTPs, to use in conversation. They are great at being intellectuals and extraverts at the same time. Introverted analysts are perhaps deeper and are great at just "knowing" things and using the rules as rails for their thinking, the INTJ, or the INTPs, who just have strong logical skills and detective work.

NTs fighting for being the most intelligent is like giving 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place, and 4th place, to types. I really disagree since that's what all NTs want to be, the most intelligent. Anybody with me? I really think creative thinking is a form of intelligence; being able to generate ideas to support or break theories is just as good as any other skill NTs use.


----------



## Yeezus

SherlockHouse said:


> The entire concept behind this question is fundamentally flawed and ridiculous. There is no such thing as an "intelligent type." Only intelligent people. There are borderline retarded INTPs and extremely clever ESFJs. All I see in this thread is a bunch of highly anecdotal "evidence" that doesn't hold up to the faintest logical scrutiny. And here I thought you were trying to argue you were the most intelligent type.


I wish there was a dislike button. This post is all types of stupid.


----------



## B00Bz

INTP. The only people that I've encountered that I am clearly not able to discuss things on the same level with are INTPs. Don't worry about my retarded grammar, its saturday night. I think P is far more intelligent than J to be honest. Without a doubt. And introversion doesn't always make one more intelligent, its just a different perspective.


----------



## SherlockHouse

Yeezus said:


> I wish there was a dislike button. This post is all types of stupid.


The "dislike button" is you backing up your words with evidence and reason that disputes my argument. So go ahead. Hit the button if you can.


----------



## SherlockHouse

B00Bz said:


> INTP. The only people that I've encountered that I am clearly not able to discuss things on the same level with are INTPs. Don't worry about my retarded grammar, its saturday night. I think P is far more intelligent than J to be honest. Without a doubt. And introversion doesn't always make one more intelligent, its just a different perspective.


Again... Anecdotal evidence. You personally have met a few people you think are INTPs who you think are smarter than you. Therefore, you leap to the conclusion that INTPs are the "smartest type." How is this anything close to logical? Let me put it this way: I personally have met a few lazy Mexicans. Therefore, I am forced to conclude that Mexicans are the laziest race. Far lazier than White people to be honest. "Without a doubt." Literally the exact same "logic" you are using here. It's actually a fallacy called hasty generalization.


----------



## B00Bz

SherlockHouse said:


> Again... Anecdotal evidence. You personally have met a few people you think are INTPs who you think are smarter than you. Therefore, you leap to the conclusion that INTPs are the "smartest type." How is this anything close to logical? Let me put it this way: I personally have met a few lazy Mexicans. Therefore, I am forced to conclude that Mexicans are the laziest race. Far lazier than White people to be honest. "Without a doubt." Literally the exact same "logic" you are using here. It's actually a fallacy called hasty generalization.


Mexicans alone are not a race, Mexicans can be any race or even more than one race, they can even be "white"...or actually...they can't because that doesn't actually mean anything in this context.


----------



## SherlockHouse

B00Bz said:


> Mexicans alone are not a race, Mexicans can be any race or even more than one race, they can even be "white"...or actually...they can't because that doesn't actually mean anything in this context.


No, no it doesn't. I think you get the point I was making here: You are a racist.


----------



## B00Bz

SherlockHouse said:


> No, no it doesn't. I think you get the point I was making here: You are a racist.


This sudden realization has left me utterly distraught, like the time I overdosed on xanax and drove my minivan into the country club swimming pool.


----------



## snowflakes

I would say ENTJ, INTP or INTJ, (sorry ENTP's :c) simply because....

ENTJ's have some weird memory/knowledge capacity and are like little robots just walking around knowing everything.
INTP's are highly intuitive for whatever reason, and well, they're labeled "thinkers" for a reason //
INTJ's have a good reputation for being the most intelligent, and the J might give them a slight advantage over an INTP because we're also called "Procrastinators" for a reason.


----------



## Max

snowflakes said:


> I would say ENTJ, INTP or INTJ, (sorry ENTP's :c) simply because....
> 
> ENTJ's have some weird memory/knowledge capacity and are like little robots just walking around knowing everything.
> INTP's are highly intuitive for whatever reason, and well, they're labeled "thinkers" for a reason //
> INTJ's have a good reputation for being the most intelligent, and the J might give them a slight advantage over an INTP because we're also called "Procrastinators" for a reason.


Just because you think something up, it doesn't make you intelligent. It's how you use your attributes. Because it ain't watcha do, it's the way that ya do it. And that's what gets results...


----------



## snowflakes

Wontlookdown said:


> Just because you think something up, it doesn't make you intelligent. It's how you use your attributes. Because it ain't watcha do, it's the way that ya do it. And that's what gets results...


That's subjective. Infact, the meaning of intelligence is subjective, really.


----------



## Max

snowflakes said:


> That's subjective. Infact, the meaning of intelligence is subjective, really.


Any form of intelligence is overrated if you don't apply it to everyday situations.


----------



## tanstaafl28

IMHO, 

INTP has the sort of intelligence that forces everyone to rethink what they know

INTJ has the strategic/tactical intelligence

ENTP has the creative/clever intelligence

ENTJ has the organizational/managerial intelligence


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Pianoasis said:


> Actually a lot of people argue towards Einstein being an ENFP. I tend to believe them. He had an active romantic life, child-like spirit, and a naturally happy attitude. If you listen to interviews from Einstein's close friends, you can see how much of an ENFP he really is.
> 
> So everyone's wrong, ENFPs are the smarterest of all.


Einstein is a blatant ENxP. Just like da Vinci. More abstract power -> more N dominance + more tolerance for uncertainty -> more P dominance = ultimately ENxP.

But INTPs can't help typing any NP genius INTP. They're so convinced that intelligence is their super power, their revenge for being introverted. That's why most of them look down on ENTPs. They need to think that there must be a price to pay for such extraversion : nope. In absolute terms, NTP introversion is a symptom of lower-grade abstract skills.


----------



## AmandaLee

IDontThinkSo said:


> Einstein is a blatant ENxP. Just like da Vinci. More abstract power -> more N dominance + more tolerance for uncertainty -> more P dominance = ultimately ENxP.
> 
> But INTPs can't help typing any NP genius INTP. They're so convinced that intelligence is their super power, their revenge for being introverted. That's why most of them look down on ENTPs. They need to think that there must be a price to pay for such extraversion : nope. In absolute terms, NTP introversion is a symptom of lower-grade abstract skills.


Can you give me an example of Einstein using Fi? I personally don't see it. He's way too emotive and expressive to be a Fi-user, for one. That's blatant Fe.


----------



## Agelastos

IDontThinkSo said:


> Einstein is a blatant ENxP. Just like da Vinci. More abstract power -> more N dominance + more tolerance for uncertainty -> more P dominance = ultimately ENxP.
> 
> But INTPs can't help typing any NP genius INTP. They're so convinced that intelligence is their super power, their revenge for being introverted. That's why most of them look down on ENTPs. They need to think that there must be a price to pay for such extraversion : nope. In absolute terms, NTP introversion is a symptom of lower-grade abstract skills.


Uhm... We're not the ones who typed Einstein as an INTP. You need to take that up with David Keirsey (or his grave, I guess).

Keirsey Temperament Website - Portrait of the Rational® Architect (INTP): Albert Einstein


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

IDontThinkSo said:


> Einstein is a blatant ENxP. Just like da Vinci. More abstract power -> more N dominance + more tolerance for uncertainty -> more P dominance = ultimately ENxP.
> 
> But INTPs can't help typing any NP genius INTP. They're so convinced that intelligence is their super power, their revenge for being introverted. That's why most of them look down on ENTPs. They need to think that there must be a price to pay for such extraversion : nope. In absolute terms, NTP introversion is a symptom of lower-grade abstract skills.


I don't know if this was supposed to be a joke, but INTPs are the only ones doing the typing... 
I agree with above, Einstein is an Fe user.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Einstein a FE user, that's the joke.




AmandaLee said:


> Can you give me an example of Einstein using Fi? I personally don't see it. He's way too emotive and expressive to be a Fi-user, for one. That's blatant Fe.


Ok. His ethical viewpoint is devoid of all consequentialism. That's something only a real introvert judger, thus relying massively on both TI and FI, can achieve.


----------



## Agelastos

How the hell do I delete a post? Is that even possible?

Edit: Nvm.


----------



## AmandaLee

IDontThinkSo said:


> Einstein a FE user, that's the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. His ethical viewpoint is devoid of all consequentialism. That's something only a real introvert judger, thus relying massively on both TI and FI, can achieve.


Both Fi and Ti cannot exist in the same ego. They are both introverted judging functions, and everyone has a preference for either the one or the other. Fi will be paired with Te and Fe with Ti.


----------



## SherlockHouse

Oh for the love of god, seriously? Someone is arguing Einstein was anything other than INTP? I thought if any typing was universally accepted by literally everyone, that one was. Einstein being INTP is as close to fact as possible in MBTI. If Einstein isn't INTP, then what is even the point? "INTP" loses all meaning then. Anybody could be any type. Einstein freaking defines INTP. He is the poster child for INTP. It's like trying to argue Ronald Reagan was actually a Liberal.


----------



## ai.tran.75

IDontThinkSo said:


> Einstein a FE user, that's the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. His ethical viewpoint is devoid of all consequentialism. That's something only a real introvert judger, thus relying massively on both TI and FI, can achieve.


You must be kidding me . Einstein is an Intp


----------



## Max

ai.tran.75 said:


> You must be kidding me . Einstein is an Intp


No. I'm pretty sure he was an ESFJ.

















... A shadow ESFJ


----------



## Math geek

Pianoasis said:


> Actually a lot of people argue towards Einstein being an ENFP. I tend to believe them. He had an active romantic life, child-like spirit, and a naturally happy attitude. If you listen to interviews from Einstein's close friends, you can see how much of an ENFP he really is.
> 
> So everyone's wrong, ENFPs are the smarterest of all.


Is someone mad their type wasn't the one to be considered the smartest? For all we know, it could be totally up to chance. A sixteen sided dice. But don't rob us of our artificial glory we get by pretending we're the smartest and listening to people seeing that Einstein was really smart and that he was an INTP and using a non-INTP logic style to connect them and show something. My mom, an ENFP, is quite smart as well, especially in quick thinking and morals and feelings of herself and others to compromise and pull things together where I would think a bit too much. I wouldn't say it's impossible, him being ENFP, I didn't have an Einstein biography. He spent a ton of time thinking about stuff. ENFPs generally get some influence from Te, the structuring and quick decision function. He spent years thinking about certain problems. Ne dom is perhaps the most flexible in its approach and can be the smartest in a random group of 16 people each differing in type. INTPs are just lazier, by nature, than other types, and they have enough alone time to watch fabulous ideas and stupid ideas alike do a fireworks show for us. Last night I watched her play a strategic video game and sticking to strategy, and I just focused on tactical opportunities and new ways of doing the same thing to be more effective.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Pianoasis said:


> Actually a lot of people argue towards Einstein being an ENFP. I tend to believe them. He had an active romantic life, child-like spirit, and a naturally happy attitude. If you listen to interviews from Einstein's close friends, you can see how much of an ENFP he really is.
> 
> So everyone's wrong, ENFPs are the smarterest of all.


As much as I would love to claim Einstein to be an Enfp- he's not . He's an INTP. The thread topic is which Nt is most intelligent - from observation of answers on this thread and the people that I know real life - I would vote INTP to be most logical.


----------



## B3LIAL

Being Intelligent doesn't necessarily make you rational. There are plenty of intelligent people who are blinded by emotional causes, and will sometimes appear stupid, but have high IQ's.


----------



## Captain Mclain

I would argue that intj's are the most intelligent irrational type. Intp are most intelligent with theory of everything and how everything is connected with logical reasoning. Intjs are higher iq but intp have Einstein. Entp are most entertaining and entj are kinda scary but most practical of the NTs.


----------



## Derange At 170

Captain Mclain said:


> I would argue that intj's are the most intelligent irrational type. Intp are most intelligent with theory of everything and how everything is connected with logical reasoning. Intjs are higher iq but intp have Einstein. Entp are most entertaining and entj are kinda scary but most practical of the NTs.


This post makes me feel like I'm one of those dancing bears that get yanked around by a chain attached to a nosering.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts

The average IQ on this thread appears to be well over 134. Definitely conversation worthy of the local Mensa chapter going on here, no doubt.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Derange At 170 said:


> This post makes me feel like I'm one of those dancing bears that get yanked around by a chain attached to a nosering.


Entp are the NTs with a sense of humor, that what I meant. Not imposible Einstein was entp btw.


----------

